# what is happening to UAE???



## mamy babes (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello there,
I dont understand whats happening to dubai, everyday in the news you must atleast find 2 to 3 stories on murder, rape, suicide, prostitution, human traficking and many other criminal cases!! am getting quite scared, i thought this was the country which was safest from all crimes! Ironicaly when i read the news everyday there must be someone who murdered his kid, wife, freind, prostitutes!! The case that caught my attention most was the 30 year old guy who raped and killed 4 year old boy, to make it worse, in a mosque! thats extremely GROSS!! And dont these criminals notice that whatever they do they cannot get away with it, they are always caught!! Its really scary, even with the tight security measures i dont feel safe anymore. IS anyone having the same fear as mine or am i just being too paranoid???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're paranoid.

It's safer here than in th UK...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

mamy babes said:


> Hello there,
> , i thought this was the country which was safest from all crimes! QUOTE]
> 
> Your wrong assumption is the reason for you being shocked now. Dubai was nowhere near the safest city in the world even during the "good times".
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This place is far from the safe place it is touted as but its far from the worse. Be careful where you go, attend out in pairs as much as possible, when getting into a taxi, text the taxi number to a friend and make sure you let him know you have done so, do not go home with strangers, and dont get involved with the wrong people. It really isnt that different from any other large city you live in. UAE doesnt like to have the 'dirt' published so the outside world doesnt see the real crime statistics. Be cautious just as you would anywhere.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think you are overreacting. As long as you practice a reasonable amount of caution and follow the advice of Jynxgirl above, you will be fine. Dubai may not be the safest place in the world, but it is definitely not as dangerous as a lot of other metropolitan cities.
To be fair, I don't think we can name a single city in the world where crime does not exist. So when people are shocked that something happens in Dubai, it just boils down to them being terribly naive.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai is still safer than most other cities, but the authorities are now allowing (some) crimes here to be reported in the local press, whereas in the past many were hushed up.

As Jynx says, everyone should exercise some caution everywhere, but there is no need to be alarmed.
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You're paranoid.
> 
> It's safer here than in th UK...


I'm with that man, I feel safer here than pretty much anywhere else.


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

I will second that, I have never felt worried going anywhere alone in Dubai.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> This place is far from the safe place it is touted as but its far from the worse. Be careful where you go, attend out in pairs as much as possible, when getting into a taxi, text the taxi number to a friend and make sure you let him know you have done so, do not go home with strangers, and dont get involved with the wrong people. It really isnt that different from any other large city you live in. UAE doesnt like to have the 'dirt' published so the outside world doesnt see the real crime statistics. Be cautious just as you would anywhere.


Bit over the top there Jynxy....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Bit over the top there Jynxy....


We used to be such great pals...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mamy babes said:


> Hello there,
> I dont understand whats happening to dubai, everyday in the news you must atleast find 2 to 3 stories on murder, rape, suicide, prostitution, human traficking and many other criminal cases!!
> 
> Try reading Australian papers, if you did you would never eva go there.......


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree


----------

